# East Bay Homes Not Jails Squatting Film Night!



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 3, 2016)

Thursday March 17, at the Long Haul Infoshop.

3124 Shattuck Ave. Berkeley, California.



Shelter: A Squatumentary and possibly more films, information and discussion!


----------



## Tude (Mar 4, 2016)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 4, 2016)

Tude said:


> Cool stuff!


Thanks! I hope this will help us as a collective. When I first started squatting in Oakland in the fall of 2013, the last East Bay HnJ had just dissolved, and the people who started this one were still doing Homes Not Jails in San Francisco. If I stay in the Bay Area, it will largely be because of HnJ. It really is a great thing.


----------



## tony longshanks (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey, letcha know, in case ya didn't: HnJ film night TOMORROW 21 April 2016 7p to 10 p @ Omni Commons\

I been there once, to the Omni. It's fabulous. Really a dream of a place. May it last eternally. Let it be our Alamo, if it comes to that!


----------



## tony longshanks (Apr 20, 2016)

Is that the full doc on Hellari-T or just part of it?

I love it. Especially what the say about the way animals would come in & crash on the couch just like people!


----------



## tony longshanks (Apr 21, 2016)

I woke in a cold horror at 530 am this morning realizing I'd posted a horrible analogy about the Alamo on here that would probably cause me to lose the few friends I've made who consider themselves anarchists. I should delete it! I'm going to blame it on the fact I was stoned yesterday. In my defense, it was 4/20. Then again, I'm stoned today, too.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 23, 2016)

can anyone suggest some squatting documentaries that might be good for the StP jamboree?


----------



## tony longshanks (Apr 23, 2016)

Suggestions, from the Fbook page for the HnJ film night:


----------



## tony longshanks (Apr 23, 2016)

And in Portland, Oregon, this is happening a few nights from now @ the fabulous Clinton Street Theater (where I've gotta catch Rocky Horror one of these nights soon). I will be away at the radical faerie gathering


----------

